# PEG replacement in office



## pscar (Jul 24, 2014)

Pt presented by EMS from Hospice. Pt PEG came out during the night. We replaced in office.  I have chosen the code 43760. Can I charge the E/M with -25?  Would this be the correct CPT for replacement? PLease help. I kinda new to Gastro..


----------



## robinhsb (Jul 24, 2014)

CPT 43760 seems to be correct and if you look under CPT code 49450 there is some informational guidance to use code 43760 for a percutaneous change of gastrostomy tube done without imaging or endoscopic guidance. For code 43760 there is a global 000 days and Medicare will include a visit same day as included with your work value of 43670 and the visit should not be coded separately. If anyone has additional information on this I would like know as well. Thank you and I hope this helps.


----------



## pscar (Jul 24, 2014)

thank you so much!


----------



## robinhsb (Jul 28, 2014)

You are very welcome! As a bit of interesting information here is a link to CMS global fact sheet  http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Education/Medicare-Learning-Network-MLN/MLNProducts/downloads/GloballSurgery-ICN907166.pdf  I hope the link works!


----------

